# Good Books On Native Pollinators and Their Houses???



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been contacted about helping on a BSA Eagle Scout project that relates to a pollinator garden. Part of the project is going to involve making houses for native pollinators. I've seen some of these houses made out of tubes, but I don't know much about the subject. 

Any good books out there about making various "houses" for native bees?

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

You should contact jason grahm at university of Hawaii at Manoa (I met him when he was a doctoral candidate in FL). He is very knowledgeable and has developed some very good programs of the type you are looking for.

UFL might still have his programs up as well....but if you want to talk to an expert on the subject, give him a call.


----------

